
Alibaba,Tencent,Didi and others pour $12B into mobile operator China Unicom - HNNoLikey
https://techcrunch.com/2017/08/17/alibaba-tencent-didi-china-unicom/
======
HNNoLikey
The Big 3 in china will now also have control over the world's 4th largest
telecom provider whose market cap is $23B.

